# Maryland BBQ Bash August 12th and 13th



## LarryWolfe (Apr 29, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Well it looks like we are going to have a large team with lots of Pits on display. We have formed a new team for this cook off BBQ101 And The Rib Rustler's. The team is made up of BBQ101, GlennR, Grand Scale and friends and family. For this cook off we are going to have a 20X40 space because we all are going to bring our own pits and GlennR's big mobile grill. Lets just say I learned a few thing's from The Gator Pits team and we will be putting it to good use.     If you are on the East Coast and would like to join us please let us know or if you will be on the East Coast please join us.  :grin:
> On Display Pits will be
> Grand Scale's new Gator Custom Mobile Pit The Big Heavy
> GlennR's Mobile Kingfisher Kooker Smoker and Mobille Grill
> BBQ101's Pimped Out Lang Model 60 Deluxe



Where in MD is this taking place???  I'd love to come!  I'm just on the other side of the Potomac!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Pimped out?


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*DUDE!*


----------

